# Hoophouse



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well that is the project for the weekend.

Not a large one just a a small one over the lettuce bed. Just to get a little jump start on the cool weather crops.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

How big and what are you using for material Andi? I'm looking at one in the future and still checking out ideas.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Small 2 x 5 ...

I'm going to recycle some stuff I have on hand. Old tent poles for the hoops and I have some heavy gauge plasic left over from the dove house. 

And if I can get an 6 week early start on the lettuce and spinach ...then I will add a larger one (pvc pipe) to extend the harvest. (Warm weather crops)

It will be nice to add 12 weeks to my growing season. 

Will see.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

You can make your own high or low hoops from lightwall galvanized conduit...

Quick Hoops

...or you could go low-budget and cut tree saplings and bend - lash them together:


----------

